# Kein DVD decoder gefunden?



## Irgendjemand_1 (5. März 2006)

Hi
Irgendwie weigert sich mein Windows DVDs abzuspielen ...
Habs mit Windows Media Player, VLC, DivX-Player und einem mitgeliefertem Programm versucht (PCfriendly heißt das).
Naja irgendwie haben die alle was ...
Windows Media Player und das mitgelieferte Programm meinen beide was von kein bzw nicht kompatibler dvddecoder und der DivX-Player und VLC bewahren stillschweigen, sie machen einfach gar nichts -.-

Was soll das?
Help me, please


----------



## zeromancer (5. März 2006)

Du beantwirtest Dir die Frage schon selbst in der Überschrift - wäre noch interessant zu wissen, welches Windows Du denn hast...

Aber versuchs doch mal mit nem DVD-Player, der evtl. nen Decoder dabei hat:
http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/u/8/000QU8-wc.html


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (5. März 2006)

zeromancer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du beantwirtest Dir die Frage schon selbst in der Überschrift - wäre noch interessant zu wissen, welches Windows Du denn hast...
> 
> Aber versuchs doch mal mit nem DVD-Player, der evtl. nen Decoder dabei hat:
> http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/u/8/000QU8-wc.html


Angeblich soll cvl sowas haben.
Und beim DivX-Player hab ich ganz auch ganz sicher einen installiert.
Ich benutze übrigens Windows XP Prof.

Ich probiers jetzt halt mal mit deinem Teil, vielleicht funktionierts ja

Edit: Auch nicht so das Wahre ... Schwarzes Fenster geht auf und schließt sich dann sofort wieder


----------

